# Room for 2 on Run Dover



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Going Sat. Maybe last trip for awhile. 

Looks like the Oriskany may be clear and open to fishing. 

Looking to bottom bump to the O, then Trolll from there to the E, SE. Of course conditions will dictate but that's what I'm thinkin.

Like to see if I can put the first wahoo on the boat.

Pitch in for gas and I can bring the grill if someone wants to bring some meat.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Scot You may just be on to some thing with the wahoo. I wish Y'all the best of luck with them. But don't get to close to the Big O Cliff lost a nice size hoo on one on the floating bouys. After fighting it for 15 minutes afew weeks ago. Please let your guest know that we will be in the area and plan on stopping by for a fresh cooked ribeye ( there will be five of us for lunch). Medium rare for myself . See you out there. Gene


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like I got logged in to the new forum just in time. Put me as a maybe. I have to check with the bank(wife) but I will let you know.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Good to have you back aboard Ryan!!!! (maybe) No smoking if we accidently get in any oil, I heard the flashpoint is only about 140deg F. :hoppingmad

A little Purple birdie told me the wahoo should be out there.!!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent, would love to go! Ed 857 1039


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Let that purple birdie know that if I get to go and we catch a hooter there I will have deer to put on the grill if he wants any(can't afford that many ribeyes).


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Just talked to the bank(wife) and as of right now I can go. I will let you know if anything changes. Just have my Torium and jig ready and I will bring some deer for the grill. Sent you a pm Scott


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

The Torium is ready Ryan!!!! Need a few more of these!!!! :clap

Your bringing deer? :hungry

I'll bring some Ribeyes but only to trade for some those Golden Tile or them Deepwater Bacon Lettuce and Tomato sammich's the Recess guy's catch. :doh


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Ed, I can't get to your PM!!!!! :banghead

I'll call you! :doh


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Scott, Seems like you always have an opening on the weekend that I am on call..........Good luck.........................Dennis


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

That's what the girls in High School said to me also!!!!!!

Anti depressants and counseling has made me OK with that now!!!! :banghead


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Call girls in high school?????????? Bet you never had anyMilk money left by days end...........:moon


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Room for a 3rd!!!!! 

My son just backed out and now Ed (Submariner), Ryan (Lingfisher1) are going.

Meeting at my house 0615am or Sherman @ 0645.


----------



## smokinjoe (Oct 6, 2007)

Scott , you have a PM


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

So Scott, where's the report? 

Did you see the purple machine and if so would like to hear/read a report of the many fishhooked up...any knock downs??? any oil??? hope no report doesn't mean things went boom when you fired off that grill...lol

How'd the deer and ribeyes taste? 

Geez, you set us upfor a report and then hold back....

Jimmy


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a nice day on the water, blue sky and semi-clean water. No oil although I did smell something by the Big O. We caught one King (small- Scott) a couple of amber jack (too small to keep) by jigging. Ryan had several large fish on, he thinks might have been sharks.

Lunch was great, company was great, fishing fair. But a great day in all.

By the way we did talk about you, Jimmy. All nice though

Scott thanks for the trip ed


----------

